# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کدوم گرایش مهندسی پزشکی؟؟

## نیلگون_M5R

سلام
میشه راهنمایی کنید کدوم گرایش مهندسی  پزشکی بهتره؟
باتشکر

----------


## Amir James

۳ گرایش اصلیش اینه:
۱-بایو متریال
۲-بایو مکانیک
۳- بایو الکتریک

در ایران بهترین بازار کار متعلق به بایو الکتریک هست. به زبان ساده همین تجهیزات پزشکی مثل دستگاه‌هایی که تو بیمارستان میبینیم مربوط به این گرایشه.
بایو مکانیک به ارتز و پروتز و اینا ربط داره، در ایران نهایتش شغل تحقیقاتی داره و در خارج از ایران البته عالیه. ایران هنوز توش رشد نکرده.
بایو متریال هم همین قضیه بایو مکانیک رو داره. رشد نداشته و در ایران مناسب نیست هنوز. روی موادی برای بافت‌هایی که بطور مصنوعی در بدن قرار میگیره تحقیق باید بکنی. 

شما میتونی در کارشناسی مهندسی پزشکی بخونیو  برای فوق یکی از اینارو بری یا اینکه مثلا
کارشناسی مکانیک بخونی و فوق بری بایو مکانیک، مهندسی متریال بخونی و فوق بری بایو متریال. به نظرم روش دوم بهتره چون در نهایت واحد های زیادی تفاوت ندارند با هم و تنها در صورتی که امیرکبیر قبول باشه کسی برای کارشناسی مهندسی پزشکی بهش پیشنهاد میشه حتما بره برای کارشناسی، وگرنه بهتره یکی از رشته های الکرونیک، مکانیک یا متریال رو خوند.

در ضمن، ببینید با روحیه تون سازگار هست یا نه. مهندسی پزشکی رشته ای نیست مثل برق یا مکانیک که بگیم هرکاری کنی واسش عیب نداره، اونقدر شاخ (!) شاید به نظر نیاد، اگر با محیط بیمارستان و مریض و اینا حال نکنی توش خوش نمیگذره بهت. با فکر واردش بشید.

اینا خلاصه حرفایی بود که ۲ هفته پیش یکی از اولین دانشجویان مهندسی پزشکی که الان شرکت واردات تجهیزات پزشکی دارن به من گفتن. ایشون در دانشگاه آزاد تهران لیسانس خوندن ( اون موقع پروفسور گلپایگانی که پدر این رشته هستن برای اولین بار در آزاد تهران آوردن رشته اش رو) و الان دکترا دارن. از هیچ به همه چی رسیدن با این رشته...چون عاشقش بودن!

----------


## parastuu

بستگی به علاقه ی خودتون داره
هرکدوم از  گرایشا به یه مهنسی دیگه ای شبیه، شما باید بدونین به کدوم یک از گرایشا علاقه دارین

----------


## Dynamic

> ۳ گرایش اصلیش اینه:
> ۱-بایو متریال
> ۲-بایو مکانیک
> ۳- بایو الکتریک
> 
> در ایران بهترین بازار کار متعلق به بایو الکتریک هست. به زبان ساده همین تجهیزات پزشکی مثل دستگاه‌هایی که تو بیمارستان میبینیم مربوط به این گرایشه.
> بایو مکانیک به ارتز و پروتز و اینا ربط داره، در ایران نهایتش شغل تحقیقاتی داره و در خارج از ایران البته عالیه. ایران هنوز توش رشد نکرده.
> بایو متریال هم همین قضیه بایو مکانیک رو داره. رشد نداشته و در ایران مناسب نیست هنوز. روی موادی برای بافت‌هایی که بطور مصنوعی در بدن قرار میگیره تحقیق باید بکنی. 
> 
> ...


توضیح خوبی بود
یکی از آشنایان ما در کالیفرنیا ریسرچر هست تازه و نه هیات علمی  و خودش میگفت با این رشته حدودا سالی 150 هزار دلار از دانشگاه و تا حدود 300 هزار دلار هم از گرنت های تحقیقاتی میگیرم. که درامدی بسیار بالاست برای جامعه ای که متوسط درآمد اکثر مردمش حدود 50 هزار دلار هست.
....
راستی شما خودت تصمیمت چی شد میری شریف یا میمونی؟
ببین اگر متول همونجا هستی میتونی اونجا بخونی و loan  بگیری که بازپرداختش برای بعد از تحصیلته ها!

----------


## silent girl

> ۳
> 
> شما میتونی در کارشناسی مهندسی پزشکی بخونیو  برای فوق یکی از اینارو بری یا اینکه مثلا
> کارشناسی مکانیک بخونی و فوق بری بایو مکانیک، مهندسی متریال بخونی و فوق بری بایو متریال. به نظرم روش دوم بهتره چون در نهایت واحد های زیادی تفاوت ندارند با هم و تنها در صورتی که امیرکبیر قبول باشه کسی برای کارشناسی مهندسی پزشکی بهش پیشنهاد میشه حتما بره برای کارشناسی، وگرنه بهتره یکی از رشته های الکرونیک، مکانیک یا متریال رو خوند.


ببخشید ، نمیدونم برداشت درستی از این ی تیکه از صحبت هاتون داشتم یا نه...
یعنی بنظر شما این بهتره ک برای کارشناسی رشته برق و الکتریک خوند و فوق ، رفت گرایش بیوالکتریک مهندسی پزشکی؟

----------


## Dynamic

> ببخشید ، نمیدونم برداشت درستی از این ی تیکه از صحبت هاتون داشتم یا نه...
> یعنی بنظر شما این بهتره ک برای کارشناسی رشته برق و الکتریک خوند و فوق ، رفت گرایش بیوالکتریک مهندسی پزشکی؟


اتفاقا این آشنای ما همین کار رو کرد برق رو در صنعتی اصفهان گرفت ارشد رو از سوئیس و بعد هم از دکترا در mit , پست داک هم بود البته.

----------


## silent girl

> اتفاقا این آشنای ما همین کار رو کرد برق رو در صنعتی اصفهان گرفت ارشد رو از سوئیس و بعد هم از دکترا در mit , پست داک هم بود البته.


خیلی خوبه. . .موفق باشن :Yahoo (1): 
پس یعنی الان انتخاب برق و الکتریک بهتر از مهندسی پزشکی، بیوالکتریک هست؟چه تفاوتی داره؟

----------


## amirh7

برا انتخاب رشته به بازار کار اون رشته تو ایران توجه کنید نه امریکا و اروپا مثلا کشاورزی هم تو بعضی کشورا خیلی عالیه و درامد خوبی داره اما تو ایران هیچ ارزشی نداره 
برای مهندسی پزشکی باید سرمایه خوبی داشته باشی تا شرکت واردات بزنی که تازه اونم درامد انچنانی و نجومی داره ولی اگه واقعا علاقه دارید برید چون با علاقه میشه رشد کرد

----------


## bbehzad

اصلا تو ایران رشته خوبی نیست

----------


## mahsa92

من اخرش نفهميدم چي شد
اين رشته كه وقتي اومد حسابي تركوند و با هر رتبه اي هم نميشه خوندش
اين كار تخقيقاتي چجوريه؟ مگه تو ايران به تحقيقات هم بها ميدن؟!
من ميخوام از تجربي برم رياضيات و فيزيك سخت مهندسي بخونم ب اميد اين رشته
يعني فايده نداره؟

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

آقا عمران بهتره یا برق یا مهندسی پزشکی؟؟؟
درآمد کدوم بهتره؟؟
برای بورسیه چی؟؟

----------


## Azad3h

ب نظر منم فایده نداره من تو دوستام دارم خوندن ولی ارشد میخواد بره یه چیز دیگه اصلا
فقط سختی کشید 
فامیل هم دارم رفته خارج برگشته الان استاده فقط

با دوستمون موافقم
شما مبنا رو بر این بگیر که قراره ایران باشی
آدم که از یکسال دیگش خبر نداره


بعضیا فکر میکنن خیلی رشته انچنانیه چون اون پزشکی رو داره ... 

منم یکی میشناسم رفت مهندسی نساجی ولی وضعش خیلی خوبه خیلی 
خانوم هم هست زده ت کار لباس این چیزاس خیلیم معروفه 

اسم رشته ملاک خوبی برا تعیین رشته نیس

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

کسی رو دیدین که مهندسی پزشکی خونده باشه درآمد بالا و مجومی داشته باشه؟؟

----------


## Amir James

واقعا متوجه نمی‌شم سخن بعضی از دوستان رو!
موفقیت و خوشبخت شدن از نظر هر شخصی یه چیزی هست، الان یک استاد دانشگاه به نظر من شخص فوق العاده موفقی  هست و به نظر من بالاترین درجه‌ی یک کشور همین اساتید دانشگاه هستن!‌از نظر مالی هم معلومه در حد یک آدم بی‌سواد که فلان کارخونه رو میزنه نیستند، ولی  اونقدر هست که یه زندگی خوب و آروم داشته باشن.

حالا قضیه این رشته هم همینه! اگر عاشق کارهای تحقیقاتی هستید ( مثل من)، بایو متریال و بایو مکانیک عالی هستن!‌ اگر هم به فکر درآمد خوب هستید (و سرمایه هم دارید)، بایو الکتریک خوبه.
دقت کنید اصلا در مقطع کارشناسی جز امیرکبیر جای دیگه ای نداره مهندسی پزشکی رو! هستن بقیه جاها، ولی به مفت نمیارزن (با پوزش!) !!!
پس اگر امیرکبیر قبول باشه کسی فبها، نباشه به نظر من بهتره بره برق بخونه که اگر بعدا خواست واسه مستر بره بایو الکتریک.

یکی از دوستان پدر من، ماهی نزدیک ۲۰ میلیون درآمد دارن و شرکت وارداتی دارن در همین زمینه بایو الکتریک. درآمد نجومی نیستا، ولی خوبه! 
اگر درآمد نجومی میخواید، همین الان بیخیال کنکور بشید و برید بازار کار کنین!‌ مثل آقای رجبعلی بنا! 
یا اینکه سفت و محکم بچسبید به درس،‌در دانشگاه مقاله isi بدید، gre بگیرید نمره بالا، تافل نمره بالا بگیرید، ثبت اختراع کنید، ریکام خوب از اساتید بگیرید و ... تا به راحتی برای ادامه تحصیل برید در ۱۰ دانشگاه برتر آمریکا در مقطع فوق یا دکترا و شاید با کمی هوش و پشت کار، مثل پروفسور بابک پرویز هم بشید که درآمدش *نجومیه*  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## amirh7

مسلما 90 درصد افرادی که یه رشته ای را برا تحصیل انتخاب می کنند بعد میخوان از طریق اون رشته درامد داشته باشن پس درامد یه رشته برا کسی که انتخاب رشته می کنه حتما مهمه تا اونجایی که من میدونم ایران هیچ شرکت تولید لوازم پزشکی نداره پس عملا این رشته بازار کاری نداره مگه این که مث همون دوست پدرتون که گفتید شرکت داره و ماهی 20 تومن درامد داره که اونم مطمئن باشید لاقل 400-500 میلیون سرمایه داشته در کل من به عنوان کسی که تا حدودی اشنایی با این رشته دارم میگم دو گروه وارد این رشته بشن 
1- کسایی که میتونن وارد دانشگاه های تیپ یک کشور مثل امیر کبیر بشن که از این طریق بتونند اپلای کنند برای خارج کشور و بعد هم در خارج کشور زندگی کنند چون تو حتی اگه بخوان اون ور تحصیل کنند بعد برگردند بازم فایده نداره
2- کسایی که مطمئن هستن بعد از پایان تحصیلشون سرمایه بزرگی دارن برا تاسیس شرکت خصوصی

----------


## mahsa92

اگه كارت فقط واردات اينجور وسايل هست كه با مديريت بازرگاني هم ميشه!!

----------


## amirh7

> اگه كارت فقط واردات اينجور وسايل هست كه با مديريت بازرگاني هم ميشه!!


خب اره میشه ولی وقتی این رشته را بخونی تخصصی تر میتونی کار کنی 
صفحه قبل خوندم به خاطر این رشته میخواید پشت کنکور بمونید و تغییر رشته بدین خواستم بگم این کار به نظر من اشتباهه چرا که اولا شما احتیاج به پشت کنکور بودن ندارید و همین الان خیلی از واحد های دانشگاه ازاد و پیام نور به صورت بدون کنکور این رشته را ارائه میدن دوما این رشته بر خلاف اسمش زیاد پزشکی نداره (حداکثر 20 واحد) و بیشتر ریاضی فیزیک داره پس اگه تجربی هستید و به ریاضی فیزیک زیاد علاقه ندارید این رشته مناسب شما نیست

----------


## mahsa92

> خب اره میشه ولی وقتی این رشته را بخونی تخصصی تر میتونی کار کنی 
> صفحه قبل خوندم به خاطر این رشته میخواید پشت کنکور بمونید و تغییر رشته بدین خواستم بگم این کار به نظر من اشتباهه چرا که اولا شما احتیاج به پشت کنکور بودن ندارید و همین الان خیلی از واحد های دانشگاه ازاد و پیام نور به صورت بدون کنکور این رشته را ارائه میدن دوما این رشته بر خلاف اسمش زیاد پزشکی نداره (حداکثر 20 واحد) و بیشتر ریاضی فیزیک داره پس اگه تجربی هستید و به ریاضی فیزیک زیاد علاقه ندارید این رشته مناسب شما نیست


نه نميخوام بمونم امسال قبول ميشم
مرسي بابت نظرتون

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

اگه یه دانشجوی مهندسی پزشکی بیو الکتریک بخواد تغییر رشته به مهندسی برق بده،به کدوم گرایش برق میتونه بره؟؟ فقط میتونه بره الکترونیک یا قدرت و کنترل هم میتونه؟؟؟
حالا برعکس.یه مهندس برق کنترل تو ارشد میتونه بره مهندسی پزشکی بیو الکتریک؟؟؟
مرسییییییییییی

----------


## amirh7

> اگه یه دانشجوی مهندسی پزشکی بیو الکتریک بخواد تغییر رشته به مهندسی برق بده،به کدوم گرایش برق میتونه بره؟؟ فقط میتونه بره الکترونیک یا قدرت و کنترل هم میتونه؟؟؟
> حالا برعکس.یه مهندس برق کنترل تو ارشد میتونه بره مهندسی پزشکی بیو الکتریک؟؟؟
> مرسییییییییییی


مهندس برق میتونه تو ارشد بره مهندسی بیو الکتریک اما در مورد تغییر رشته الان قوانین برا دانشگاه های سراسری خیلی سخت شده و به این راحتی نمیتونی تغییر رشته بدی سعی کن درست تصمیم بگیری که احتیاج به تغییر رشته نباشه

----------


## Dynamic

درامد های نجومی اگر منظورتونه که به این درامدهای چند ده یلیونی نمیگن نجومی!!!! محض اطلاع یک سر به فرشته و زعفرانیه و ... بزنید ببینید با درآمد ماهی 40 میلیون تومان بعد از چند سال میتوندی اونجا یه خونه معمولی بگیرید!!!اگر منظورتون درامد نجومی هست از پول درآوردن که چرا بیخود وقت خودتون رو صرف درس و دانشگاه میکنید؟ نه مهندسی نه پزشکی نه دندانپزشکی هیچ کدام درامد نجومی ندارند!!! و صرفا در قیاس با یکدیگر برخی بالاتر برخی پایین تر درمیارن و وگرنه اون نوع درامد ها در بیزینس های شخصی هست یا نهایتا بتونید اون علمتون رو تبدیل به یک بیزینس موفق بکنید. مثلا مارک زاکربرگ! میتونید؟ 
شما نگاه کنید همین افراد موفق در حوزه علمی حتی در رده top 10  آمریکا هم شاید یک درصدشون جزو میلیاردر ها باشن اونم از راه علم نیست! پول علمیوشنو زدن به بیزینس! ولی تا دلتون بخواد بانکدار/ بیزینس من/ تاجر/ سفته باز!!!!! و .... توی اون طیف قرار میگیرند. از علم فقط یک درآمد متوسط و شاید کمی متوسط به بالا در قیاس با رشته های علمی دیگر در میاد نه درامد نجومی!

----------


## mmd.13

دوستان اگه ممکنه یکی به من یه دانشجوی مهندسی پزشکی معرفی کنه
اخه فقط اونا از همه چی خبر دارن

----------


## artim

من لیسانس مهندسی پزشکی دارم

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

سلام مهندسی پزشکی دارای سه شاخه هستش.
بیومکانیک مشابه با مکانیک : ساخت قلب مصنوعی
بیو الکتریکال مشابه با برق : شبکه عصبی بدن
بیومتریال : مهندسی متالوژی ساخت پروتز های داخل بدنی.

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> من لیسانس مهندسی پزشکی دارم


خوبه؟

----------


## king of konkur

با رتبه 1572 منطقه دو ریاضی میشه به مهندسی پزشکی امیرکبیر امیدوار بود؟
اگه میشه جواب بدین

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

اخه مشکل اونجاس بیزینس بلد نیستیم ریسکشم بالاس :Yahoo (4):  مهم تر از همه پولشم نداریم

----------


## Bengisu

بيوالكتريك

----------


## mraday

امسال که دفترچه گرایش نداره برو تو دانشگاه آشنا میشی انتخاب می کنی

----------


## mahdinnn

آقا خواهشا دانشجوها و دارای مدارک این رشته لطفا بیان راهنمایی.
خوبه؟! من رتبم به امیرکبیر میرسه فک کنم، برم؟! نرم؟!

----------


## Captain

> آقا خواهشا دانشجوها و دارای مدارک این رشته لطفا بیان راهنمایی.
> خوبه؟! من رتبم به امیرکبیر میرسه فک کنم، برم؟! نرم؟!


با اینکه دیره برا راهنمایی و شما احتمالا الان دانشجویی اما گفتم که یه جوابی بدم برای راهنمایی دیگر دوستانی که میخوان از این به بعد رشته مهندسی پزشکی - بیو الکتریک رو بخونن

این رشته از لحاظ دروس تخصصی تشکیل شدع از 40 درصد دروس برق ( مدار ، الکترونیک ، ماشین ، ریزپردازنده و...) 20 درصد دروس مکانیک ، 20 درصد دروس مقدماتی پزشکی ( فیزیولوژی ، آناتومی ، رادیولوژی و...) 20 درصد (متاسفانه در ایران) دروس تخصصی مربوط به خود رشته مهندسی پزشکی.

و بازم متاسفانه چون در دانشگاه های ایران تخصصی به یک رشته پرداخته نمیشه و از لحاظ عملی فقط دو سه تا آزمایشگاه مدار داره و الکترونیک با یه کارگاه که اونم دردی دوا نمیکنه

پس کسایی که وارد این رشته و گرایش میشن باید یه بودجه چند میلیونی دیگه بزارن کنار تا به صورت آزاد در موسسات آموزش تجهیزات به صورت عملی کار کنن و گواهینامه بگیرن

در مورد بازار کارش مثل همه رشته ها اگه به فکر استخدامین تو شرکت ها باید یا آشنایی داشته باشین یا شانس! البته با مدرک کارشناسی
ارشد رو هم خودم نگرفتم ک ببینم چجوریاس  :Yahoo (1):

----------

